

Where to move post SOPA? - mvid

Assuming that SOPA goes through with no/minimal changes, what would be the best country to move to in order to continue working in internet startups?
======
dholowiski
Sealand? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principality_of_Sealand> (Be sure to
research it before SOPA passes)

